# I need a website.



## Freedom76 (Oct 28, 2010)

I need a website for my screen printing company. Basic site with info, pics, order form etc...


----------



## StartYourBrand (Jul 8, 2013)

Web design can be costly..If you have a decent amount of capital, this may not concern you. However, if you just need a simple website for now, I recommend using Big Cartel. They are fairly cheap, and you can build the site yourself. The only downfall is the design templates they offer are very plain, and you also have to use their name in your domain name (www.yourwebsite.bigcartel.com) unless you purchase a separate domain name and plug it in. Hope this helps!


----------



## Freedom76 (Oct 28, 2010)

The website is for my screen printing company. Information, a few pics, order form, contact. Basic site for screen printing.


----------



## buffettnh (Mar 11, 2013)

Freedom76 said:


> The website is for my screen printing company. Information, a few pics, order form, contact. Basic site for screen printing.


Good Afternoon
If you are looking, I do web work and have since 1998. I just finished my new site, Products | Island Jay | Resort Wear Celebrating the Caribbean Island & Beach Life

You can see the details on the sites construction and my thoughts here Jason Guarino's Portfolio | Part Time Selling : Books, Guides, and Resources for Selling on eBay & Amazon

Rates are reasonable. Feel free to reach out to me if you like.

Thank you
Jason


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

i used weebly its very easy and free for first 6 pages u can put alot of info on 6 pages. and its drag and drop try


----------



## bora (Sep 15, 2007)

Freedom76 said:


> I need a website for my screen printing company. Basic site with info, pics, order form etc...


Get Open Tshirts


Custom printing t-shirts, mugs, mouse pads and license plates indygraphix.com


----------



## marc murphy (Aug 22, 2013)

You also check out joomla.org its far from ideal but its open source with tons of web templates to choose from.


----------



## DancingBay (Nov 1, 2010)

Also look at WordPress and some of their ecommerce solutions. I use WordPress, Cart66, and Gravity Forms. There are several other shopping carts that will work with. Another option is ZenCart. I played around with that for a while, but my products have a bunch of conditional logic and product variations, so I needed to go with Gravity Forms.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------

